# Finally got my tarpon!!



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Ive been chasing these suckers for awhile and i have hooked 4 in the past couple years but they always got off. Finally today after work i was able to land one! After a 20 min battle she was done! Thanks to some random paddle boarder for coming over and snapping some pics for me!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So cool!!!

Nice catch


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thats awesome! congrats!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

nice job B

where abouts?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Off the beach.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job Brandon. I might have to go after em solo in the boat after I drop off my clients tomorrow.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great pics and congrats!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the poon! Your batting average is much better than mine - I lost 12 jumpers before I finally got one.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

You'll always remember the memory of your first caught tarpon from a yak. It'll stay with your for your entire lifetime.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a great catch, and from a yak it's that much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Beautiful!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome job on the poon!!!!! congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's soooooo sweet!!!! Glad you got it brother!!! Great pics to last forever!!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice, and congratulations.


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

Great catch!


----------



## lake13 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations I know how you feel awesome experience.

Kyle McDowell
PR Dir
One More Cast


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you finally got one Brandon. Pics came out great


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks chris! Thank you for all the info and tips.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Fantastic catch, Brandon. You always come up with the best photos and video. Keep 'em coming


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You deserved it! WTG!


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

WOW way to go Brandon!


----------



## saii (Mar 7, 2011)

nice!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Fricken awesome. Nice pictures. Now catch another


----------

